

Wine development release 1.7.26 is now available - rouma7
https://www.winehq.org/announce/1.7.26

======
rouma7
What's new in this release: \- Still more DirectWrite functions. \-
Improvements to the common File Dialog. \- A number of C runtime improvements.
\- Various bug fixes.

